# What ever happened to the old school competitiors vehicles?



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I have always wondered what happened to some of the legendary cars of car audio. Are they still kicking, or sitting in a junk yard or turned to a pop can.

Some I have heard:

Richard Clark still has the Grand National
Harry Kumura's Acura was sold to Speaker works and refitted with crossfire equipment
Wayne Harris still has the Terminator hearse, It is in storage

But I wonder what ever happened to:

Dan Palheamus' (sp) Honda Civic

Tyrone Chestnut's Acura Legend

Jim Fultz's Aerostar

Gary Bigg's Regal

Iggy Lobello's Aerostar

Markey Dietrich Probe

Larry Chijner's Caddy

Plus many many more. Would be cool to see what happened to these cars.

Tim


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Larry just sold his Caddy I think, and Gary has sold and bought the regal back and fourth a few times from what I recall and I believe he owns it now. Half the other ones were likely disasembled and sold, or scrapped. I haven't seen a Ford probe on the road in 10 years or a Ford Aerostar in atleast 15.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

mmiller said:


> I haven't seen a Ford probe on the road in 10 years or a Ford Aerostar in atleast 15.


I've seen both within the last month. LOL There's more than one Probe in my town, one just a few blocks away and there's at least one Aerostar, it's a completely rusted out two-tone 80's model. Funny you haven't seen either when they ended production in the late 90's. Do people not own the same car for more than a few years up there in Canada?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a good article that talks about a few of the legends.

Old School SPL Competition Vehicles


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I still have my first new car. It is a dusty 1989 Ford Probe with 72,000 miles. 

Alpine CD HeadUnit
AudioControl EQ
Two Phoenix Gold MS-250 (1 on subs and the other on 6.5" JBL components)
A tiny little Alpine amp on 6.5 JBL coaxials.
SoundStream X-Over
Two Infinity 12" Subs in a sealed box (used to have 12" blue coned Blue Thunders but, they started having a scrapping noise in them)

I only drove the Probe for 4 years before I bought a truck. I was going to sell the Probe but, my friend that helped me install the equipment was killed by a drunk driver. He was sitting at a red light on his way to work and the drunk just left the bar at 8am.

So I could never bring myself to selling the car. I would love to find one of his kids and give them the Probe.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Harry's Acura was bought by Ben Vollmer several years ago. He kept it as is for awhile, but it was rebuilt by Mark Eldridge a few years ago over a period of 3-4 years. It has a fully rebuilt dash, JL speakers and amps. DBX processing.

Gary's regal was sold and subsequently repurchased by Gary. He has it in storage as I recall but doesn't plan to compete with it last I heard. He has a few other cars in the works however.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

There's also a Steve Brown red Acura Legend coupe. I last saw him with his Legend on demo at a Good Guys store. That store/company isn't around anymore. Not sure about his car since it has been a long time. But i think he's a manager in the Alpine USA HQ in southern California (?)


----------

